# Water Bills To Rise By Up To 8.8Pc



## Goldbug (Sep 23, 2011)

The UK is surely close to collapse. This kind of rise is unsustainable.

There are going to be a lot of angry people in the UK this year

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/personalfinance/9051107/Water-bills-to-rise-by-up-to-8.8pc.html


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

ahh but we'll be getting better value for money according to Ofwat. unless they start pumping Evian I can't see how.


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

China are the new worlds super power, America's empire is crumbling at this moment!

They are doing it financially though with investments around the world. IIRC they bought shares in Thames Water (or another UK water company), so this is no suprise!
They are investing in essential infrastuctures & commodities around the globe, so they have a long term source of income, as their wages & middle class are set to increase at home.

Expect this to be the trend - as i've said before, prepare for big inflation!


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

£15 a year rise isn't really going to break me, it's not good but I don't think it will cause the UK to collapse LOL


----------



## anthonyh90 (Mar 30, 2011)

£15 is not a big rise however it is still another kick in the teeth as for a lot of people their wages haven't risen for a number of years


----------



## Goldbug (Sep 23, 2011)

kh904 said:


> China are the new worlds super power, America's empire is crumbling at this moment!
> 
> They are doing it financially though with investments around the world. IIRC they bought shares in Thames Water (or another UK water company), so this is no suprise!
> They are investing in essential infrastuctures & commodities around the globe, so they have a long term source of income, as their wages & middle class are set to increase.
> ...


Maybe its to recoup the loss of income from water meters. Was being charged £40 a month on RV by Yorkshire Water. I've had a meter in nearly a month and not even used 2 cubic metres of water yet. Can't see the bill being more than £40 a qwuarter now, once all the standing charges, sewerage and drainage charges are applied


----------



## Goldbug (Sep 23, 2011)

Deano said:


> ahh but we'll be getting better value for money according to Ofwat. unless they start pumping Evian I can't see how.


At least with water, it drops from the Sky, so you have a chance of surviving without the water companies.

If I understand correctly though, it is illegal to collecTyour own water?


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

Shaun said:


> £15 a year rise isn't really going to break me, it's not good but I don't think it will cause the UK to collapse LOL


is that all it is!? i thought they meant a month. I can stop panicking now. :lol:


----------



## john2garden (Nov 16, 2006)

It's not the fact that it is 'only £15' the fact is that everyone is getting on the bandwagon, people are not earning more so why do all these rises keep occurring?? The licence fee will be the next one :devil:


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

Shaun said:


> £15 a year rise isn't really going to break me, it's not good but I don't think it will cause the UK to collapse LOL


By itself it won't cause the economy to collapse, but this is the trend across most commodities. 
Food prices are shooting up (i can notice this when i do my food shopping), petrol goes up, road tax, VAT had gone up to 20%, gas, electricity, raw materials etc etc then it will add up to cripple many people - especially when wages on average have stayed the same or even decreased!
!
Inflation is officially reported to be 4.2%, but I expect that figure to be underestimated, as that figure is often manipulated. Inflation is the hidden tax that hits savers especially hard!


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Deano said:


> is that all it is!? i thought they meant a month. I can stop panicking now. :lol:


Thats the highest rise too, the lowest being about £6 a year


----------



## vRS Carl (Aug 14, 2011)

Goldbug said:


> At least with water, it drops from the Sky, so you have a chance of surviving without the water companies.
> 
> If I understand correctly though, it is illegal to collecTyour own water?


I can't see how it can be illegal to collect your own water as it falls from the Sky

I suppose if you tapped in to the water supply it would be but i know loads of people who collect rain water, filter it and use it for all sorts of things.

Not saying your wrong (and it wouldn't surprise me in this country) but i've never heard of it before and i've done a quick straw poll in the office and non of them have either.

If it is they will probably be taxing us on the oxygen we breathe next :doublesho:lol:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

On it's own, it doesn't seem bad, but when you add it up to everything else that is rising, then they all add up...

8% here, 5% there.... it all mounts up...

Fuel, Elec, Gas, Water, Food... they have all went up in price to the consumer, while their wages have probably stayed the same... so in effect everyone is getting a wage reduction...

As I have said before, if the consumer has little or no money to spend, then we will never recover from where we are...

:thumb:


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

It will be considerably more then £15 for me!!


----------



## Mr_Mephistophel (Feb 28, 2011)

Im so glad I moved out of Devon. South West Water were determined to drive me into the grave.

I was out of work and on benefits at the time and water bill was not payable from benefits.

My monthly bill was more than my Jobseekers allowance and that was on a water meter.
The sewerage charge alone was £80 a month (private sewer). 

So 8% on top of that will cripple some people.

The argument I have is that the house I lived in was converted to 6 flats. The house next door was still a single dwelling.

The same amount of rainwater runs from the gutter down the drainpipe but we paid 6 times more than next door.

SouthWest waters answer was that it wouldnt be cost effective to work out the bills anyway other than per dwelling.


----------

